# New Feature 6-0-0 supplier needed - ePestHero is no more



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I'm kicking myself for not placing the order for 15 bags as I had been mulling about .. thought I had time till next season.. but it seems the best (only?) source for Feature Is changing their business model.


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

I ordered a years supply from them 3 weeks ago and got it. Glad I did. Hopefully someone will be stocking it when I need to reorder.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I was looking for a distributor that would ship to me earlier this year and found that nutrien ag solutions sells loveland products. I called a couple locations and they all said they can get or have feature in stock. They have tons of locations all over the states. I ended up getting it off of ebay but it looks like the seller on ebay isn't selling it anymore. You have to call the individual locations closest to you.

https://www.nutrienagsolutions.com/find-location?__hstc=158493605.1e22797df711191701888fa118ca2c16.1574344287723.1574344287723.1574344287723.1&__hssc=158493605.2.1574344287723&__hsfp=707590709


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

That's a shame...I was milking their rewards program pretty hard.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

We need to convince DoMyOwn to start carrying it.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

daniel3507 said:


> We need to convince DoMyOwn to start carrying it.


At this point I wonder if we can do a direct bulk buy and distribute it amongst ourselves (?). I called my nearest NutriAg but they don't carry it.. referred me to their distributor who won't sell retail obviously. If anyone has any leads on a source I don't mind running point to get & distribute afterwards. The size/weight should'nt be too prohibitive.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Looks like Nutrien Ag is the old CPS or Crop Production Services locations at least in my area. Going to have to make some calls to see if I can still get this stuff.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> Looks like Nutrien Ag is the old CPS or Crop Production Services locations at least in my area. Going to have to make some calls to see if I can still get this stuff.


Same as the branch in Greensboro GA.. old CPS location. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Another option and very comparable product would be Main Event Dry Iron. Same 3lb packets and very similar analysis. There are a couple online distributors but most want to sell the 10 bag case. Anyways worthwhile to ask about this product during anyone's search. I know the Reinders by me carries it. This place sells it in Individual packets https://www.midwestarboristsupplies.com/product/main-event-dry-iron-3-lb-bag/ but shipping is not included. Also to anyone searching, if they come across a serious savings to either Feature or the Main Event in a bulk purchase I would be interested. I wonder what a pallet price would be(or do I even want to know) and then distribute.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

SIDE BY SIDE OF THESE LABELS. PRETTY SIMILAR.


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

I pretty sure Quest makes Feature for them


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Another option and very comparable product would be Main Event Dry Iron. Same 3lb packets and very similar analysis. There are a couple online distributors but most want to sell the 10 bag case. Anyways worthwhile to ask about this product during anyone's search. I know the Reinders by me carries it. This place sells it in Individual packets https://www.midwestarboristsupplies.com/product/main-event-dry-iron-3-lb-bag/ but shipping is not included. Also to anyone searching, if they come across a serious savings to either Feature or the Main Event in a bulk purchase I would be interested. I wonder what a pallet price would be(or do I even want to know) and then distribute.


I was just playing around with quantities and shipping costs at the link that Pete provided and it appears that if you spend over $100 you get free shipping which will help offset the costs a little bit. I may end up going this route as it wouldn't be too much more expensive than what ePesthero was selling FeATURE for.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

I just ordered Main Event from the above link, 6 bags to get free shipping @ $18.95/bag = $113.70 total.
For quantities of 3-5 bags, shipping adds another $3-4 per bag.
My 6 bags should keep me set for a couple-few years.

I dilly-dallied long enough for epesthero to run out of Feature (permanently, it seems) so I figured I should get this while the gettin' is good.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I'm running numbers on the options and, surprisingly, 7-0-0 GreenEffect + 002 MicroGreene combo is really looking attractive as an alternative. I've never taken the time to break it down, and it's possible I completely messed something up, but here's what I did:

6-0-0 Feature/Main Event, 3# bag @ $19. Bag rate of 3-9#/A, which comes out to approx 1-3oz per 1000. Calculating for Iron at 10% by weight means that 0.00625 #Fe/oz (applied over 1000 sqft), or 0.018#Fe @ the 3oz/K high rate. That comes out to $0.40/oz of product, or $1.20 for the high rate applied over 1000 sqft.

As a comparison, 700 GreeneEffect at $21/gal (diy price of 2.5gal) is recommended to be applied at 8oz/1000. With 1 gal (128oz) weighing 10.5 lbs 8oz of product weighs 0.656 lbs. With iron at 6% that comes out to 0.04#Fe in 8oz/K application, at a cost of $1.31/1000. Thats more than twice the iron (*by weight) applied in the 8oz of 700 than in the recommended rate of Feature/MainEvent. To bring the GreeneEffect in line with Feature/MainEvent application you'll need to reduce from the 8oz suggested rate to 3oz/1000... at which point you get 0.015 #Fe/1000, for approx $0.50/1000. To throw in the additional 002 Microgreene for a more complete & comparable micronutrient package (and some add'l Iron) you can add 3oz/1000 for an additional $0.70/1000, for a total of $1.20 --- same exact price per 1000 as Feature/MainEvent.

Mind you this does leave out a lot of the other factors such as tank compatibility with other products, the various chelating agents (which Main Event has 4 of, vs just the Citric Acid .. and maybe Humic Acid?.. of the GCF products) not to mention the added Humic & Kelp that GCF throws in. Interesting head to head that I honestly wasn't expecting.

Last thought: I'd like to run numbers on a 20-20-20 complete product (Lesco MacroN 25# for $50). It does include some micros but very little... although my purpose would be to have more of a complete spray fert where I can spoon feed 1/8#N regularly as part of a hybrid spray/granular program. Adding the Ferrous Sulfate ($25/50# bag at SiteOne) should add plenty of Iron for pennies/1000. That may be the way to go for me - sacrifice some minor micros for the benefit of going heavy on Iron and controlling my N foliar feed much more than any of the other products offer.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

If you really rant to run the numbers on iron like I do, i put down .05 lbs of Fe per 1000 sq ft at a cost of about $0.08 per 1000 sq ft.

That is from ferrous sulfate heptahydrate (20% Fe) though and can be had for $30 for 100 lbs. It is not an apples to apples comparison with the Main Event product though but neither is GreeneEffect or Microgreene. There is some additional benefit to the Feature product as well as the Main Event Dry Iron product. I would use them if I had a smaller yard, but agree they are expensive if you are just comparing the amount of Fe in the product.

Edit - @corneliani, I missed the last part of your post where you touched on some of the cost savings of ferrous sulfate. :thumbup:


----------



## Turfsurfer (Dec 15, 2018)

How long do you get with Feature on the lawn? How often are you guys applying it and at what rate?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I've applied it to my TifTuf bermuda late this past season starting at 0.6 to 1-oz/1000, or the equivalent of approx 2-3#/A, and the results have been beyond impressive. Heres the thread where I posted some pics: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=12852

The advantages that I see with Feature/MainEvent is the multiple chelating methods used allow the Fe ions to enter the plant tissue at most any soil pH scale. It's also what makes it expensive, it seems, vs the unchelated Ferrous Sulfate option.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I just ordered 6 bags of Main Event from Midwest Arborists Supplies and got an email stating that they are out of stock and it will be 2 weeks before they get another shipment. Looks like TLF is selling this stuff out too, so you may want to get your order in sooner rather than later :thumbup:


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

@Mightyquinn did they cancel the order or are they just letting you know it will be delayed?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

daniel3507 said:


> @Mightyquinn did they cancel the order or are they just letting you know it will be delayed?


They gave me the option to cancel or wait. I decided to wait.


----------



## jvilla (Mar 30, 2019)

I can ship Main Event to you guys. Let me know. 18.95 per bag free shipping if you order 5 or more.


----------



## Socks (Jul 26, 2019)

Anyone have any luck these last few months? Just went to restock and came across this... :?


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

See the last few posts on this discussion.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=11477&start=40


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

jvilla said:


> I can ship Main Event to you guys. Let me know. 18.95 per bag free shipping if you order 5 or more.


How many bags you have left if any?


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

A few weeks ago, I thought I had used up my last bag of Feature. Went to epest hero and discovered it was no more, did a search and this thread popped up. Ordered 5 bags of the main event to get free shipping. Two weekends ago, I finally got around to organizing my shed and came across my unopened box of Feature six-pack of bags!
 
:lol:

I should be good for a while!


----------



## Swiftkickyo (Jun 12, 2019)

I am a complete noob when it comes to using micronutrients. Would this product from site one be comparable to the FEature that is so highly recommended? I am looking for something readily available, as I am sure most people are.

https://www.siteone.com/en/p/571636


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

@Swiftkickyo It looks like that product has lower amounts of some micros and no nitrogen. It has significantly lower iron too. The higher iron content is one of the main reasons people like to use Feature so it will get a nice pop of green. I would say for most people here (myself included) the main reason to use Feature is for the iron content and not the micro nutrients.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Don't forget the chelating methods/agents that FEature uses. For high pH soils EDDTA is almost a necessity. I think Lesco uses citric acid solely.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

There is a big difference in the chelating method. The FEature is using a mix of the best one and a good one vs the one posted is a weak one.

Edit: corneliani beat me to posting.


----------



## Swiftkickyo (Jun 12, 2019)

I'm glad there are people out there who are way smarter than me! Thanks for the knowledge everyone!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

@g-man any opinion on this product?


Here is a link to it:
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GHYRARE/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is iron, it should work.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

$20 for 1 pound seems expensive considering Main Event is $19 for 3 lbs and also contains other micros.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ScottW said:


> $20 for 1 pound seems expensive considering Main Event is $19 for 3 lbs and also contains other micros.


Probably wasn't the best purchase but I figured I'd give it a try.


----------

